# Post a youtube video. Do it now



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

I encourage everyone to post videos on youtube about their SA. If you can, post youtube videos of yourself challenging your SA in some way because not only will it help you but it will also make other people feel less alone with their social anxiety and it may inspire them to take more risks.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think i can do that


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes you can. You just think you cant.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe I'll make one tomorrow... I'm not sure what I would say though.


----------



## meh (Sep 18, 2009)

I was going to do this, but I just sounded really sad, and pathetic.
Felt like i was just complaining, and whining. =/
Don't really know what to say.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea I cannot talk straight into a camera..i know ill look like a freak..or a retard so ill pass..maybe someday lol


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, Does it not count if I'm buzzed while I make the vid?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Hmm, Does it not count if I'm buzzed while I make the vid?


Haha I think it does


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

i was watching some short videos on youtube. they were basically messages made to give a face to sa. for example i would go on there and simply say "hi my name is ricky and i have social anxiety". i think that would be easier for the members because posting a very long video is very difficult for some people.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I do already, often hiding them after a while.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

jralva86 said:


> i was watching some short videos on youtube. they were basically messages made to give a face to sa. for example i would go on there and simply say "hi my name is ricky and i have social anxiety". i think that would be easier for the members because posting a very long video is very difficult for some people.


That was for a project, a longer video, did you see it?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Haha I think it does


Wait.. does not count or does count? uuuyyyy I should get some sleep.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sorry this might be forum misconduct.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't have a camera. SAAAVED.



*notices camera feature on phone*.......oh crap.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright, I'll do it. But not right now....


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

So, I made a video. It's not on youtube, but you can watch it here....http://tinypic.com/r/kd93d2/4

I really didn't know what to say, so I just ended up rambling on :b


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

rachelynn said:


> That was for a project, a longer video, did you see it?


nice video


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

nightrain said:


> So, I made a video. It's not on youtube, but you can watch it here....http://tinypic.com/r/kd93d2/4
> 
> I really didn't know what to say, so I just ended up rambling on :b


very cool video now i want to make one.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

christ~in~me said:


> very cool video now i want to make one.


hehe Thank you


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

christ~in~me said:


> very cool video now i want to make one.


i want to make one now too.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

me too!! =] that's so cool nightrain!! =D you have inspired meee!!


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

nightrain said:


> So, I made a video. It's not on youtube, but you can watch it here....http://tinypic.com/r/kd93d2/4
> 
> I really didn't know what to say, so I just ended up rambling on :b


nice


----------

